# Some nice Mtn.  Bike Stoke (not mine)



## marcski (Apr 7, 2009)

Here is a thread from a local biking site that I frequent.  Not me in the pics...and I don't really know those guys other than reading their posts online...but the stoke is quite good.  I also do ride Blue as often as I can....it's only about 25 mins from me.

http://wmba1.tommychurch.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=6716&sid=c58eedd77bbab4db833c1f58380940a8


----------



## TheBEast (Apr 7, 2009)

nouce!


----------



## JD (Apr 8, 2009)

I love Blue Mtn.  I try and stop there to ride on my way back to Jersey.  Nice pics.


----------

